# Compatability between the 2 and 3 conductor (TS and TRS) jacks



## dryeye (Jun 11, 2012)

I am preparing to purchase the following equipment to run REW and got a bit confused choosing some cables/adapters and hope somebody can answer some questions for me. 

Mic: Galaxy CM-140 meter from Cross Spectrum
Soundcard/mic pre/phantom power: M-Audio MobilePre

The Galaxy CM-140 manual says it uses a 3.5mm mono jack for its output. The MobilePre manual says it uses 1/4 inch TRS Balanced input jacks.
I'm confused about the compatability between the 2 and 3 conductor (TS and TRS) jacks.
My questions are:
1) would it be ok to use mono (TS) plugs at both ends connecting these? 
2) would it be ok to use stereo (TRS) plugs at both ends?
3) what if any combinations of TS/TRS would be fine to use at what ends?
4) would I need a mono male 1/4"/ female rca adapter or a stereo male 1/4"/female rca adapter for the MobilePre Line out? 
The MobilePre feeds into a Y splitter for Left and Right signal at my main control center.

The balanced/unbalanced connections has my head spinning the more I think about this.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey dryeye,

Nothing to worry about, really: Balanced isn’t an issue since your signal source (the meter) is unbalanced. Just use TS to TS i.e., both ends just like you mentioned in your point #1. The meter-to-Mobile Pre cable will be 3.5mm to 1/4", and the Mobile Pre-to-sound system cable will be 1/4" to RCA.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Wayne's got your answer for connections but for the "head spin" you need a good multivitamin. Seriously, what you have described is a classic symptom of an individual deprive of the right kind of nourishment. Probably half the population experience this symptom 2-3 days per week and do not know what it is.

Find a good supplemental vitamin and use them when you feel weak or your head spins or feel confused easily or the like.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Gregr said:


> Wayne's got your answer for connections but for the "head spin" you need a good multivitamin. Seriously, what you have described is a classic symptom of an individual deprive of the right kind of nourishment. Probably half the population experience this symptom 2-3 days per week and do not know what it is.
> 
> Find a good supplemental vitamin and use them when you feel weak or your head spins or feel confused easily or the like.


My cure for "head spin" is to sit very still in the front middle HT seat until the feeling passes.


----------



## dryeye (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help and wise words guys. While talking myself thru my dilema (and searching these forums) I discovered a wonderful link that gave me the answers I was looking for and then some. I don't have enough posts yet to include it here.


----------



## dryeye (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.rane.com/note110.html


----------

